# Trade my Creek Boat for your Vortex or Tornado



## Arn (Nov 8, 2003)

*Old Schoold Dr.*

Going Old School on us? Or do you think one of these boats is going to help you with the Hardcorp Lyons Downriver Race. I'll pick up an old Invader and smoke your ass in that Vortex. I paddled one of those beasts for a year and mastered the art of pearling off of waves!


----------



## boof512 (Oct 26, 2003)

I have an invader.. Give me a call at 970-218-4228 if you are interested
thanks
patrick


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Patrick, Thanks for the quick reply. I'm really interested in the other two boats though. Thanks again.


----------



## JBL (Jun 7, 2006)

you got something against the invader?? :twisted: only one of the finest boats ever made. typical of you georgia fans. i'm not surpirsed. 

GO VOLS!!


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

HA!!
It's nice to have too many QB options!


----------



## JBL (Jun 7, 2006)

From ESPN 2 hrs ago:

"Georgia also is starting senior quarterback Joe Tereshinski III, who has made one college start, a 14-10 loss to the Gators last season."

One college start. Very impressive. Especially for a 1st string QB.

Good luck, sucka!!

GO VOLS!!!!


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

SI says....

"At the start of training camp Tereshinski had a slight edge over three other passers, including freshman Matt Stafford, the gem of Georgia's most recent recruiting class and the program's quarterback of the future. ......
Dawgs fans can be comforted by the fact that the strength of the offense is a mere handoff away. Tailbacks Thomas Brown, Kregg Lumpkin and Danny Ware combined for 1,575 rushing yards last season; each of them, according to coach Mark Richt, would be capable of rushing for well over 1,200 yards if he were the team's featured back"

CBS says
Just like Texas and Oklahoma, pretty much set at every position except quarterback(too many options). What's the over/under on what game Matthew Stafford takes over? 

OUCH!!!


----------



## JMH (Jul 19, 2006)

Sorry, I don't have either of the boats your looking for. (those are popular green racing boats so you might want to try boatertalk) 

But, I had to chime in on some DAWGS talk. 
T3's job will be talkin over by Stafford by game 3 
I love our Athens boy but I think Stafford got to much talent to be sitting on the sideline even if he's a freshman 

We're so stacked at running back that it does'nt matter right? 
I'm thinkin it's going to be a 5 yards and a cloud of dust kida year 

GO DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## Bobby Whitit (Dec 15, 2003)

Two Words from the northside.

Fighting Irish


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

No doubt Notre Dame is a good team and has great tradition. I've wondered what it's like to go to a school that does not belong to a conference. Now a days it's great to have the SEC in common with others. I see the Vols or Auburn stickers and immediately theres a bond with the folks.......and as always some antagonism. But it's a ton of fun and a great feeling. And by the way........ Georgia will take the SEC this year and maybe (hopefully more) ........ slowly goes the kayak season and slowly comes the Football season.


----------



## bjett (Jun 30, 2005)

Go Cats! Oh wait, Kentucky doesnt have a football team...I'm tired of getting beat up by the rest of the SEC. We can't even beat a team of blind cheerleaders.

Its refreshing to see all these SEC folks here.


----------



## Steve Zizzou (May 23, 2006)

Okay, Okay, Okay. I am getting psyched up as well now that college football is back so I had to chime in as well. GO HAWKEYES!!! Yeah, I know you SEC boys are going to throw down the fact they lost to Florida last year (shitty refs. we got screwed over and over) but no excuse, a loss is a loss. But lets look at 2003 37-17 win over the Gators, 2004 30-25 win over the defending national champs LSU and 2006???? Every team has had their lime light. I am just a true fan who cannot help but get in the wonderful spectrum of trash talking durning college football season no matter what my teams record it. Good luck to everyone and their teams this season, it should be a nail biter. 

You never say, "I'm gonna fight you, Steve." You just smile and act natural, and then you sucker-punch him. - Steve Zissou


----------



## Arn (Nov 8, 2003)

Glad to see a Big Ten guy chiming in on these overrated SEC boys. My team is the Nittany Lions. Now that they got JOEPA on the proper meds he is going to take the Big Ten by storm, not to mention the Irish. It is about time the rivalry with ND has resumed!!


----------



## JMH (Jul 19, 2006)

Oh yeah I love me some college FOOTBALL!!!!!!!!!
Don't count those chicks quite yet you Irish faithful 
remember you guys play a team from GEORGIA next week. 
Sorry, but I'm just not sold on the Irish having enough team speed to keep up with top tear SEC and ACC schools.

Ya'll come on down south and we'll show you how some REAL football is 
played. oh yeah where is your running back from? hint- GA 

GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Matt


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Yeah Dawg!!!!
That's what I'm talkin 'bout ARR ARR ARR ARRR!!!!!!
Those words gotta sting. Wait till you feel the REAL PAIN!!!! Starting in 8 days!!!


----------



## bkp (Mar 19, 2006)

I am with you Steve!

It's GREAT TO BE A HAWKEYE!! I am an alum class of '85 and I am hoping, as I do every year, that the Hawks kick the crap out of ISU and use it as a springboard into the Big Ten. I am not a big fan of playing teams like Montana to get the easy win in the preseason, but hey, Syracuse is no push-over.

"Iowa hasn't been to the Rose Bowl since 1990, and while there will be a ton of pitfalls along the way, this could be the year the black and gold heads back to Pasadena." -Seattle Post-Intelligencer 

The preseason is always full of hope in Iowa City. Now if the Iowa River (which runs through campus) just had a rapid or two!

Go Hawks!!!


----------



## Steve Zizzou (May 23, 2006)

It is GREAT TO BE A HAWKEYE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We WILL prevail this year. Tate will throw for more yards than he ever has, which is saying alot. I am not really affraid of any, ANY SEC team. The big ten has been there always, not faltering in and out like most SEC teams. The big ten is always there no matter who they face. As for the IC River, if you go towards the Dairy Queen off of Riverside drive there is a little play wave, nothing huge, right under the bridge. Yeah Hawkeye Kayaking. 

GO HAWKS!!!!!!


----------



## JMH (Jul 19, 2006)

Sorry, boys but HAWKEYE football is about as laughable as HAWKEYE (Iowa) kayaking. 

Like I said, Ya'll come on down south and we'll teach you how to play FOOTBALL and how to KAYAK! 

Drew Tate is solid I'll give you that. But, ya'll are going to need a lot more than that to even compete with big ten schools, much less an SEC school. Don't kid yourself fellas! 

GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and even some ROLL TIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Matt


----------



## bkp (Mar 19, 2006)

LMFAO!!!

Isn't it great? This time of year everyone thinks their team is THE time. Hey, I guess that's what it is all about. I was in Iowa when there were 20 years of sell outs for home Iowa games and not a single winning season. Now, that is what I'm talkin' about. Iowa fans are some of the best fans anywhere. I remember sharing food and beer with fans from other schools and having an awesome time. But that is Iowa for you, we have good football, and GREAT people! You might just have a better football team, and I have no doubt that you (and almost everyone else with a boat) can paddle better than me, but there is something special about being an Iowan. (And no, I don't mean special olympics...LOL)

So like my momma told me..."If you don't have anything good to say about somebody, don't say anything at all." So I won't dis your team, but I will sure cheer REAL loud for my HAWKS!

-Bryan


----------



## JMH (Jul 19, 2006)

First and for most if your mom really loved you she would have told you not to be a HAWKEYE fan! Sorry, but it just seems like a life of dissa pointment and corn fields. 

My mom taught me to always tell the truth. 

GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ROLL TIDE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Matt


----------



## Steve Zizzou (May 23, 2006)

Matt,
You are barking up the wrong tree broseph. Game day boys picked 2:3 for the Hawkeyes to win the BIG TEN. Lee Corso even picked them of the buckeyes. Now, no need to talk shit about SEC teams, they have showed up in the past. But, give props to the HAWKEYES for beating 2/3 SEC teams in Bowl games the last 3 years. Us corn fed boys are big enough and can hang with ANY SEC team. Watch this season, we will start out 4-0 and be ranked #7 in the country and we will see how the SEC fairs and how the BIG TEN Fairs. I will admit that Iowa as a whole may seem a little borning for you XXTREME cats but Iowa City is a wonderful place with some of the nicest people in the world. Shit, we even welcom SEC fans into our homes. GO HAWKEYES


----------



## JBL (Jun 7, 2006)

Rocky Top you'll always be home sweet home to me. Good ol' Rocky Top, Rocky Top Tennessee, Rocky Top Tennessee

GO VOLS!


----------



## Steve Zizzou (May 23, 2006)

JBL,
I am not going to talk crap about the VOLs. They have always been pretty strong. Cal is going to be a kick in the pants to watch, it will be a game..... good luck on that one. I have always wondered and maybe you can answer it for me. What is with the laim ass checkers scheme in the inzones? It is almost as cool as the blue field Idaho plays on.


----------



## JBL (Jun 7, 2006)

Zizzou,

Thanks for the VOLS props. I graduated in '96 from UT (Knoxville) and don't really know the deal with the checker board zones other than VOL fans just can't get enough orange and white. When I was a kid and the VOLS won the SEC Championship in '85, that was the last season they vols played on astroturf. The last game of the season was in Knoxville against Vandy. The VOLS won and the stadium emptied onto the field. I was all of 13 but I managed to work my way on the field and got a piece of the endzone turf (the rabid fans were ripping it up since the field was being converted to grass after that season). I still have that turf and a piece of south endzone goal post from the same day (the post were ripped down as well). Once the VOLS went to real grass, they decided to get tricky with the endzones. Again, it's all about maximum orange and white. 

The Cali game should be interesting for sure...


----------



## bjett (Jun 30, 2005)

> I am not going to talk crap about the VOLs. They have always been pretty strong.


Except when they lost to Vanderbilt...sorry to bring that up. I guess after 22 years of beatings they had enough!


----------



## JBL (Jun 7, 2006)

That was a sad day on Rocky Top indeed. The last time that was done was in 1982, I believe. The VOLS hate being beat by Vandy. It's utterly embarrassing. Correct me if I'm wrong but '82 was the last time Vandy had a winning season.

Poor Vandy. No offense (I'm serious) to any Vandy fans/grads but they really shouldn't be in the SEC. They should be in the same league as Davidson, Rhodes, etc. They'd fare much better and could actually win a bunch of games.


----------



## bjett (Jun 30, 2005)

> Poor Vandy. No offense (I'm serious) to any Vandy fans/grads but they really shouldn't be in the SEC. They should be in the same league as Davidson, Rhodes, etc. They'd fare much better and could actually win a bunch of games.


Along with Kentucky...so when does basketball season start again?


----------



## JBL (Jun 7, 2006)

I agree. KY hasn't done much since the days of Jared Lorenzen. I loved that big som-bitch. Who plays a 6-4, 275 lb QB?!? I just loved watching that guy crash into the defense. 

Jared Lorenzen #22 - Four-year starter at Kentucky, where he set school records for total yards (10,637), passing yardage (10,354), completions (862) and touchdowns passes (78 tds)As a senior in 2003, he completed 191 of 336 passes (56.8 percent) for 2,221 yards, 16 touchdowns and 8 interceptions and was 2nd-team All-SEC (Eli Manning was 1st team)Holds 6 NCAA records, 4 SEC records and 11 school recordsTwo-year semifinalist for the Davey OBrien National Quarterback Award


----------



## JMH (Jul 19, 2006)

Steve, (and anyone who's an Iowa fan) 
First, I like to apoligize for my hasty comments toward the Hawkeyes and Iowa in general. I 've been to Iowa actually and it's a very nice place. I just seem to always get a little extra fired up this time of year. Especially when we start talkin Dawgs and Tide! I really do wish everyone who likes College Fooball that their team does well this season.
with the exeption of Florida, Tenn. , and Auburn. HA HA HA! 

GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ROLL TIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JBL (Jun 7, 2006)

JMH - Who is your team? The Tide or the Dawgs?? 

Either way, the VOLS will beat them both. 

GO VOLS!


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Everyone is welcome to our house to watch the Vols get stomped by the DAWGS!! You will have front row Ben.


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

You boys are really making me want to move down to the south. Not with your ridiculously stupid ideas about football, but rather because down there we could all be creeking right through the season and no one would talk about it! 

Go Gore! It's the shit and has some big stompin holes! Have you seen the strength of Toilet Bowel? It's layed out some people over the last two years and this year looks to be no different. I hate it when Kirschbaum scores on my ass. It's been really building up since preseason and now he unbelievably strong and fast.

Ha, me talking about football reminds me of my ex talking about boating!

Also, there's a vortex for sale on boater talk!


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Don't kid yourself Joe......Down south paddle early...watch the game then paddle late......Infact that's what I'll be doing a few weekends this fall.

I can't believe no one can step up to paddle Gore tomorrow.


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

One word for ya brotha, Solo.


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

I'm starting to seriously think about it.....for sure will up the heart rate. But who will I tell the clown joke to on the paddle in?????


----------



## Arn (Nov 8, 2003)

As the last reciepient of the Clown Joke, don't worry you laugh the hardest about that one anyway, so it won't be wasted


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

I've found that it actually relaxes me. It's definitely a cool feeling to have no thoughts about anyone else except yourself and the river. It's not for everyone, but occasionally I've found it to be an amazing experience. Also, I can't remember the clown joke, so we'll hit it together soon.


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

God I'm glad I graduated from UGA and not UT. There's nothing worse than Orange.

Scott

Joey T. will be just fine vs. Western Kentucky. I wonder if Tenn won last year vs. Florida? Oh wait.. they didn't.. lol


----------



## JBL (Jun 7, 2006)

Scott - did you forget that UGA lost to Florida last year as well. Sorry. Oh, did I forget to mention a loss to Auburn? Oh, and another to West Virginia? Ouch. 

Matt - I'll take that front seat to see the Dawgs go down!

GO VOLS!!!


----------



## Steve Zizzou (May 23, 2006)

JMH,
Its all good and in the spirit of trash talking during the football season. I do hope the Hawkeyes get antoher chance to play an SEC team in a bowl game this year...... Florida? Those ass clowns must of paid the refs to call some of those laim ass calls. As for any Michigan fans out there, watch out for THEM HAWKEYES. The big house is going down this year!


----------



## bjett (Jun 30, 2005)

Alright, since this thread has been permanently hijacked, I think there is one thing we can all agree on...

The SEC has THE hottest women of any conference around. This not debatable. The possibility of them all being related is irrelevant. Go SEC!


----------



## Steve Zizzou (May 23, 2006)

The SEC does have some hot women but, how much of them is store bought. I mean really, they can purchase anything and have everything enhance or taken out. I would have to say I fall more for the natural girls of the big 10, midwest, not the hogs though. As for a single school with the best, natural looking though it may be a small %, would have to be CU Boulder. WOW! Butter Faces everywhere. Its like working out is a religion or their. GO HAWKEYES!

"That pregnant slut is playing us like a cheap fiddle!"-Steve Zissou


----------



## bjett (Jun 30, 2005)

SZ, I have a confession to make. The last girl I dated was from Iowa, a rabid Hawks fan. We had a deal...if she would pull for the Wildcats in basketball, I would pull for Iowa in football. Worked out well, except Iowa beat us in our own sport. I kept her around anyway...it ended tragically, but that girl was fun. Now I feel like I must root for Iowa, as she made quite an impact on me.

For you Iowa fans - the new entrance to Kinnick Stadium will be graced with a plaque with the name Nicole Richardson. Check it out next time you're there, and take a moment of silence for the biggest Hawks fan ever. I'll never get that John Hartford song out of my head..."in heaven there is no beer..."

All that aside...I would put the University of Kentucky against any D1 school, as far as hotties. I'm still wating for Ashley Judd to call me.


----------



## JBL (Jun 7, 2006)

I agree wtih bjett 110%. The girls of the SEC have it hands down. End of discussion. 

Don't belive me? Go to Knoxville, Athens, Tuscaloosa, Oxford, Baton Rouge, Nashville, Columbia, Gainesville, etc. and tell me differently. 

http://www.playboy.com/on-campus/features/sec/

Go SEC! and GO VOLS!!


----------



## cokayaker (Dec 24, 2004)

*Vortex*

What, specifically, are you looking for?


----------

